# Fable Sounds Broadway Big Band + Sibelius



## Audun Jemtland (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey I want to give my dad(jazz musician) Sibelius and big band samples for christmas

But how (the hell) would I set that up so he could just notate in sibelius with the samples sounding good?

What sample library and notation software is really made to communicate with eachother?

Audun


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 18, 2011)

BBB is over rated and expensive. Thier lite version is insulting in size too.
I'd look somewhere else ike CHris Heins Comapct or Screaming Trumpet
Warp IV even has new and other instruments that are impressive and well recorded.
But if you got 1800 USD and pops has never heard a real horn section he'll be OK, but if he's worked with real horns he still be happy , since it's your bread that was wasted...
Their saxes are the best part of the Library but they won;t be wise enough to break it down for extra cash, even after all these years.
As far as I know they don;t even answer the enails or phone, I tried and had to speak with the distributor just to hear that I happened to spend my money at a time when theur server was down.
I heard that from Creamware when there were going throuigh solvency issues.......'
But many NFR guys will chime in and tell yhou they have made block buster movies with it...


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 19, 2011)

You're also going to want to make sure that the library you purchase has Sibelius Soundsets that you can load in. Jonathan Loving does this for many of the EWQL libraries. It allows you to control the sound library through the use of House Styles, instrument layout, and Technique Text in the score.

So perhaps you might want to start with who offers a Sibelius Soundset for their library and go from there. Maybe the libraries that Chimuelo spoke about above offer that.

- Mike


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Dec 19, 2011)

I've heard of BBB before but never cared to bother until I heard this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kQVLDANMRA&feature=related
from:03:26
And heard so much of it in newsmail lately. Being sceptical already of their superchristmas deal (which is something an outadet product needs when it's not selling anymore)

There are sound sets for Vir2 VI.ONE and WIWI.

Isn't there any way to make sibelius play the samples in cubase as track 1,2,3 etc?
That each instrument line in sibelius represent a track in cubase.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure. Maybe via ReWire?


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 19, 2011)

You can use those sounds as a Manual Sound Set. But you lose your ability for the Technique Text to assist in changing articulations and such that way. So, essentially, you'd have to load a staff per instrument articulation and write like that.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Dec 20, 2011)

Got ya'.

I'll go with mojo horns+sound sets+sibelius.
That'll work just fine. Thanks for tips.


----------



## Mike Marino (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome, I hope he enjoys the gift.


----------

